# Marvell Gigabit

## Intruder

What about support in 2.6 kernel of " Marvell 88E8001 Gigabit Lan PCI Controller"? It's one of the ethernet cards integrated in the asus a7n8x-e mainboard. In the kernel menuconfig I found :  "Marvell Yukon Chipset / SysKonnect SK-98xx Support". It's the good module?

----------

## pmjdebruijn

Well just compile all the network modules. Then try to modprobe them afterwards, you'll soon find out if it's the right one or not.

Regards,

Pascal de Bruijn

----------

## Intruder

 :Very Happy:   It's a solution .... Anyone have a another answer ???

----------

## jmz2

 *Intruder wrote:*   

>   It's a solution .... Anyone have a another answer ???

 

Simple googling found you an answer: sk98lin

----------

## smtelegadis

 *jmz2 wrote:*   

>  *Intruder wrote:*     It's a solution .... Anyone have a another answer ??? 
> 
> Simple googling found you an answer: sk98lin

 

I just bought an EPoX EP-4PDA5+ Motherboard with a Marvell 88EE8001 and your post saved me a bunch of searching.

----------

## drescherjm

Thanks for the info I needed it for my ASUS A8V Deluxe.

----------

## pht3k

yes thanks a lot  :Smile: 

----------

## curtis119

Moved to kernel and hardware.

----------

